# Протрузии дисков. Тянущая боль в пояснице



## Yuliakaminski (1 Июн 2021)

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста. Живу в США, русских врачей в моей местности нет. В феврале была резкая боль в пояснице. Отдавало в пах и левую ногу, постоянно болела икра левой ноги. Безумное жжение в паху и пояснице. Мрт показало 3 протрузии. Незначительный сколиоз. Лечилась: НСПВ, физиотерапия, ЛФК. Так же присоединился верх спины, такое ощущение, что ослабли мышцы, было тяжело держать спину. Пошла в бассейн и это было ужасно: весь верх спины как сковало и било конвульсиями. После этого мне сказали увеличить дозу НСПВ, вроде помогало, но так и остался дискомфорт и боли при глубоком вдохе в правом предплечье.
Пояснице стало гораздо лучше к апрелю месяцу и я села на велосипед и после этого началась что-то странное с поясницей, постоянно тянет, при долгой ходьбе начинает сильно тянуть и болеть. Левое предплечье тянет и болит по глубоких вдохах сильнее, чем раньше. Я не знаю что мне делать, я не могу даже погулять с ребёнком на улице, потому что чувство усталости в мышцах, тяжело держать спину, быстро устаю от прогулок. Я в отчаянии.
Не понимаю эти все симптомы связаны с протрузиями или это мышечная проблема? К какому врачу мне идти? Мне надо ребёнка воспитывать, а мне в голову уже лезут не хорошие мысли, что я не вылечусь и такая мама ему вообще не нужна. Помогите мне пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (1 Июн 2021)

@Yuliakaminski, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2021)

Yuliakaminski написал(а):


> а мне в голову уже лезут не хорошие мысли, что я не вылечусь и такая мама ему вообще не нужна.


Во Вас плющит! Мысли не то что "нехорошие",  прямо  скажем - "глупые "  .
Проблема очень неприятная и очень обычная... Основа её конституция - пологое положение крестца с увеличением пряснично крестцового изгиба - это значительно увеличивает нагрузку на место, отмеченное стрелками..
Кроме того, у Вас сформировалась привычно неправильная осанка и как следствие левостороний сколиоз.  


Yuliakaminski написал(а):


> В феврале была резкая боль в пояснице. Отдавало в пах и левую ногу, постоянно болела икра левой ноги


Это результат перераспределения нагрузки при такой осанке со сколиозом.. напряжение с укорочением  пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева и перегруз других мышц по ходу сухожильно мышечного меридиана. 



Yuliakaminski написал(а):


> Так же присоединился верх спины, такое ощущение, что ослабли мышцы, было тяжело держать спину


Все это входит в эту же ситуацию- нарушение осанки. Мышцы пытаются удержать туловище вертикально и , конечно,  устают..



Yuliakaminski написал(а):


> Пояснице стало гораздо лучше к апрелю месяцу и я села на велосипед и после этого началась что-то странное с поясницей, постоянно тянет, при долгой ходьбе начинает сильно тянуть и болеть.


Нуу, всё к одному... При посаде на велосипеде дополнительно нагрузка на мышцы поясницы.. увеличение напряжения и соответственно проявления...


----------



## Yuliakaminski (1 Июн 2021)

@AIR, спасибо. А вы не подскажете мне шаги в правильном направлении к устранению этой проблемы? Что мне нужно делать? Какого врача вы бы мне порекомендовали? Реально ли это устранить? Местные врачи говорят укреплять мышечный корсет.

@Доктор Ступин 
Здравствуйте, может вы мне можете тоже что-то подсказать по моей проблеме? Пожалуйста 😢


----------

